
Ask HN: Is Twitter still useful for you? - acconrad
I recently did a social media purge and Twitter is the one network I&#x27;m having regrets about abandoning. It&#x27;s this one network that still seems to be a marker of influence in the tech community and yet seems like a complete torrent of information and not very useful. Is the regret justified?
======
CM30
Kind of?

On the one hand, it's a decent source of news if the news you're after isn't
related to politics. For instance, keeping up with the goings on at Apple or
Google or finding out about announcements from E3 this year.

In that sense, it's pretty useful.

On the other hand the actual community is horrendously 'toxic', and even
supposedly normal people and organisations seem to have a tendency to blow up
over minor political dramas and perceived 'bad behaviour' online.

So while it's a decent source of news, it's also something that feels
incredibly miserable to use because of the negativity as well.

------
thankthunk
> I recently did a social media purge

Then why are you on hacker news?

> It's this one network that still seems to be a marker of influence in the
> tech community and yet seems like a complete torrent of information and not
> very useful.

Social media is just a tool like any other. It is what you make of it.

> Is the regret justified?

I don't know? Did you just jump on the bandwagon because the media and others
( many of them paid operatives ) told you to #deletefacebook?

Did you get swayed by others and are you now asking us to sway you back to
social media?

How can anyone else tell you whether your own personal regret is justified?

How about stop looking to others and learn to think for yourself? Grow up.

~~~
ajeet_dhaliwal
_Then why are you on hacker news_

Is HN social media? What exactly is social media? I always figured it as
anything where you can followers/friends/connections/subscribers/contacts etc
and you can’t really do that on here and consider it a forum.

As for Twitter, or any other social media I don’t personally use it. Tesults,
of which I am a founder does but not much, we kind of suck at it tbh and are
more focused on serving our existing customers most of the time and improving
the product but would love to improve, if anyone’s got any tips send me a
message. How many followers did you have before quitting?

